# 2010 Attack of the Termites



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

- Had our annual termite inspection today from a pest control co that we have had a contract with since early 2007. They have never previously tried to sell me termite control. During the inspection he found a new termite tube (it wasn't there 6-8 weeks ago for sure).:furious:

He said that because of the heavy snow in the mid-atlantic that stayed on the ground for so long this year will be especially bad for termites.

*Does this sound right?*

I've been super happy with their service and trust them (well, as far as you trust someone who is trying to sell you something):wink:. So, I guess I'm going on a termite contract.:furious:

*Anyone else seeing/hearing that 2010 is going to be a bumper crop year for these wood eating pests?*


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

One thing I have not had a problem with at this house

I've removed all wood from near the house
I also make sure I have 10" or more between soil & wood walls
The new addition I have 12"
The sunroom is raised & I have a few feet there


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

All debris and wood are clear from the foundation. I do have low wooden window sills. But it's a BRICK house? ! ? ! We know we have old termite damage - the joists in one part of the house have been sistered because the old beams were like swiss cheese.

I guess I don't feel like I'm being taken for a ride because in three years this is the first time they've tried to sell termite treatment to me. 

Sigh. 

Cause I wanted to spend an extra thousand bucks this month. Sigh.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

My last house I bought Termite stakes...may have been discontinued
I also sprayed the house where it was low every year
Also sprayed the fence

When I 1st bought the house I had it treated & the surrounding ground
I never really had a problem after that


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

I kinda feel like pest control programs are a racket. But at the same time - I use a local company, so if the ants get crazy between treatments they send someone right out. And when I moved into this house it was FULL of pests. And the cost/annum is probably worth eliminating the hassle. . .


----------



## Bevgo (Dec 29, 2009)

I recently found a very wet new termite tunnel and had Terminix come to inspect. Even though they did not see any damage or activity it was time to treat as it had been 13 years. Termidore lasts about 7 years according to Terminix. I had a very through inspection and treatment. They opened access pannels anywhere there was plumbing and inspected and treated, drilled patio, driveway, front porch and pumped termidore in and trenched the rest of the perimiter and used termidore. I was more than happy to be told that any termites that were currently in the structure (and they saw no sign of this) would die fast and the treatment would prevent any problems. I am now under contract for infestion and damage and since I am getting the house ready to sell that is a good thing. I felt comfortable with what they told me since I had already seen signs of them in the ground and an active tube even though it was not all the way up the slab to the house. He found a tunnel that had developed in the few days since I had checked the slab ( it was not there 3 days earlier). The peace of mind is wonderful even though it was $1100.00 to treat.


----------



## heritagepest (Apr 4, 2010)

*Termites*

Sometimes it is a better idea to try a smaller company


----------

